# lenovo t61p

## qubaaa

Niedługo będę zmieniał sprzęt, a napotkałem na forum pytanie podobnego typu i uważam, że odpowiedzi okazały się przydatne.

Jak jest obecnie z obługą laptopa t61p w Gentoo? Ktoś używa? Jakich sprzętów nie da się zmusić do działania? Byłbym wdzięczny za odpowiedzi.  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Łatwiej było by jakbyś sobie wylistował co on w środku ma i wyszukał konkretnych informacji, np. pod intela 3945 jest sterownik iwl3945 i tak dalej.

----------

## master66

Tu masz zgrubny opis. Dokładniejszych informacji szukaj osobno dla każdego urządzenia

----------

## 13Homer

Być może więcej danych będzie na thinkwiki.org.

----------

## n3rd

Mam Lenovo T60 i wszystko śmiga bardzo stabilnie. W zasadzie wszystko można skonfigurować... nawet TPM czy finger_pama   :Wink:  W T61 dostałeś możliwość poskładania sobie laptopa tak jak tego oczekujesz, więc raczej nie ma o co pytać, tylko wybrać interesujący Cię sprzęt, sprawdzić jak działa na linuksie i zamawiać.

Więcej zachodu jest z przeportowaniem ThinkVantage. IBM a obecnie lenovo puszcza binarki tego dla RHEL i Novell'owego SLED'a (obecnie może jeszcze wspierają coś więcej... hmm.. ubuntu???). Generalnie można to odpalić.. kiedyś nawet się tym bawiłem.. ale w końcu zadałem sobie pytanie dotyczące tego co mi to daje.. i odpowiedz była raczej mało przekonująca.. więc wywaliłem   :Cool: 

Sprzęt oceniam bardzo pozytywnie... chyba jeden z najlepszych laptopów!!! Widziałem wiele rozpadających się dell'ów.. i dygoczących Compaq/HP'ków... trudno nawet je porównywać z T60.. bo to zupełnie inna klasa   :Wink: 

----------

## qubaaa

super, dzięki za odpowiedzi  :Smile:  mam tylko jeszcze jedno pytanie. Czy przy bootowaniu potrzebna jest jakas specjalna płyta, czy może ruszy na standardowej (net install)?

----------

## taopai

 *qubaaa wrote:*   

> Czy przy bootowaniu potrzebna jest jakas specjalna płyta, czy może ruszy na standardowej (net install)?

 

Powinno ruszyć bez problemu.

Natomiast nie wiem w jakiej konfiguracji chcesz tego t61p, ale ja na swojej konfiguracji, z dużą matrycą i najmocniejszą nvidią mogę popracować na baterii około 2 godzin (bateria sześciokomorowa), więc jeśli potrzebujesz mobilności to zwróć uwagę na konfigurację. To tak bajdełej  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## qubaaa

mam 9 komor. Matryca 15,4. Bateria trzyma 5 godzin  :Smile: 

----------

## taopai

A jaką masz konfigurację sprzętową? Czy jakoś specjalnie zmieniałeś zarządzanie energią? Ostatnio rzadko mam dostęp do gniazdka przy moim ulubionym hot spocie, więc każda minuta pracy jest na wagę złota  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## qubaaa

T9300(2.5GHz), 2GB RAM, 160GB 7200rpm HD, 15.4in 1680x1050 LCD, 256MB nVIDIA Quadro FX 570M, CDRW/DVDRW, Intel 802.11agn wireless, Bluetooth, Modem, 1Gb Ethernet, UltraNav, Secure chip, Fingerprint reader, 9c Li-Ion, WinXP Pro

Że tak spytam: jak się laptop sprawuje?  :Smile: 

----------

## taopai

T7500(2.2GHz), 2GB RAM, 100GB 7200rpm HD, 15.4in 1920x1200 LCD, 256MB nVIDIA Quadro FX 570M, CDRW/DVDRW, Intel 802.11agn, Bluetooth, Modem, 1Gb Ethernet, UltraNav, Secure chip, Fingerprint reader, 6c Li-Ion, WinXP Pro i przeszkadza mi jedynie krótki czas pracy na baterii i brak dobrego środka do czyszczenia matrycy. No i strasznie widać na nim każdy pyłek, więc trzeba często czyścić  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## SlashBeast

7200rpm dyski nie wyją wam jak suszarki?

----------

## taopai

Mój jest cichutki  :Smile:  Co prawda chciałem model z dyskiem 5400, ale nie było od ręki :/

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## qubaaa

U mnie cichutko  :Smile:  Może to wina matrycy? Po co Ci tak wielka rozdzielczość? Pracujesz na takiej?

----------

## taopai

Matryca na pewno ma w tym swój udział, hdd@7200 pewnie też, ale kiedy go kupowałem (marzec 2008) ciężko było dostać coś pod siebie, więc nie kręciłem nosem  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## one_and_only

A jak jest z jakością dźwięku? Chodzi mi zwłaszcza o wyjście słuchawkowe. Bez szumów itp? Da się posłuchać muzyki na w miarę solidnych słuchawkach (HD555)? Bo w moim Dellu jakość wyjścia słuchawkowego (jak i samej dźwiękówki) jest tragiczna...

----------

## qubaaa

Też mam 7200  :Smile: 

Do wyjścia słuchawkowego nie mam zadnych zastrzeżen  :Smile:  Tylko ze nie mam az tak dobrych słuchawek  :Wink: 

----------

## qubaaa

A nie denerwuje was zamiana fn z ctrl?  :Wink: 

----------

## taopai

Tylko kiedy gram.  :Smile:  W innych przypadkach nawet nie zauważam różnicy.

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## SlashBeast

Przynajmniej w moim laptopie widzialem w biose opcje zamiany FN i control miejscami, wiec chbya nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie by je programowo zamienic i recznie wyrwac te przyciski i odwrotnie zamontować.

----------

## qubaaa

W lenovo nie ma takiej opcji w biosie.

Jeszcze taka sprawa - mozna jakos pod linuksem bezpiecznie zmniejszyc rozmiar partycji? Bo nie ukrywam, ze wczesniej uzywalem komercyjnych programow i nie narzekalem. Jak wy sobie z tym radzicie?

----------

## c2p

Najłatwiejszy w obsłudze jest chyba GParted (odpalony spod jakiegoś livecd).

----------

## qubaaa

Zrobilem magiciem.

Mam problem z przyciskami multimedialnmi. Posprawdzalem keycody i dodalem ~/.Xmodmap

```

keycode 234 = XF86Back

keycode 233 = XF86Forward

keycode 160 = XF86AudioMute

keycode 174 = XF86AudioLowerVolume

keycode 176 = XF86AudioRaiseVolume

```

po restarcie iksow nie dzialalo wiec jeszcze do .xsession

```

/usr/bin/xmodmap /home/quba/.Xmodmap

```

ale dalej kiszka. O czyms zapominam?

Czy ktos z posiadaczy t61p badz tez t61 moze mi zalaczyc swoj xorg.conf? Bylbym bardzo wdzieczny.

----------

## qubaaa

Niestety nadal nie poradzilem sobie z problemem. Czy ktos z forumowiczow posiada tego laptopa?

----------

## taopai

13Homer dał wcześniej w tym wątku linka do http://www.thinkwiki.org. Może tam będzie jakaś wskazówka...

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## qubaaa

http://www.nabble.com/Volume-buttons-for-T61p-td17563851.html

Ktoś z udzielajacych sie tutaj w ogole ma t61p i gentoo?

----------

